# brake help



## treeska (Jan 24, 2005)

I just bought a 1972 Lemans the other day. I took it to the shop to have tires put on and the guy told me I need front brakes including new rotos. He told me it would be around $400.00. That's alot of money for front brakes!
If I'm going to spend that kind of money I would think that I would be able to up grade the brake system for less? Does anyone have any imput? This is my first classic car and I don't want to spend $400 and have some one tell me man you should have done this and you brakes would be ten times better and it would of cost you less money.
Thanks
Treeska


----------



## IB2MESTUP (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't know how good U are with a wrench but for someone like me I would never spend that much for a brake job........you have to rember that a good chunk of that cost is labor.......If U are willing to do it your self you can save almost half of that cost.


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

The parts for disc brakes on these cars are relatively inexpensive. At your average parts store, new rotors usually run between $50 and $75 a piece, calipers are around $15 each and pads range from $20-$40 depending on the type you buy. Keep in mind that I'm not including new wheel bearings, brake hoses or the possibility of needing a new master cylinder as well. To be honest, if he's going to to a thorough job on your brakes, $400 doesn't sound too bad. However, I bet it will end up being more once he gets into it. If there's one thing I can tell you about these cars, it's that it's always worse than it seems and you should go in expecting the worst.

If you are patient and willing to learn, buy a copy of the '72 service manual and look into performing maintenance yourself. Granted, brakes may not be the right place to start, but I'm sure there will be other projects that will pop up. Check with Ames Performance or Performance Years for a copy. Congrats on your purchase and good luck.


----------



## treeska (Jan 24, 2005)

*Thanks Need More Help*

Thanks for the help, it turned into a full learning experence when my girl did a burn out and blew the master cyclinder and two rear brake lines. Never the less I fixed her and she stops real well. I was really stoked with the doing ther job myself it took some time but I got it done. I wish I had a lift. 

There are several other parts I need to buy such as a new radiator. Here is the question I like traditional but I'm all for improvement. The car does not have to be original for me. How do you know what parts to up grade and what just to replace. Money of course is an issue. This car is an a/c car, is it better for me to buy a newer meaning improved not original radiator, or stick with stock? I don't want to spend a couple hundred dollars and in a couple month be like man I should have changed that. I drive this car as much as possible. I have no desire to make it into a show car. It is for straight fun. I live in New Jersey so A/C is manditory for me. Any hints on places I can go to to speak with people about profomance and other up grades. You know what carb, What type of pipes. I only want to make these purchase's once and from the right place.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Did you get a list of the things that he wanted to 'replace'? If so check these things the best you can to make sure they need to be replaced.

Best thing to do to check the calipers is to raise the front two wheels off the car and spin the wheels. If there is a lot of friction, your calipers are sticking and should be replaced.

I would just replace the rotors and pads, but along with the rotors, you will have to get new bearing and races. A competent machine shop should be able to put the new races in the rotors. All in all, you will spend around $150-200 on the rotors, bearings/races, and pads. Add another $50 for calipers if you need them.


----------

